# TRUJILLO, inigualable



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Estas fotos son de mi viaje a Trujillo en Fiestas Patrias. Además de la belleza de la ciudad, me acompañó un muy buen clima y el resultado son estas fotos:




































































































Espero les guste, luego subo algunas de Chan Chan y Huanchaco. Saludos.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bonitas tus fotos Pai Mai. Lindo nuestro querido Trujillo colonial. Ojala que siempre mantengan asi sus lindas casonas coloniales. Muy guapa la ciudad.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Lindas fotos, espero que hayas pasado bien tu estadía en nuestra ciudad. kay:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos, David kay:


----------



## MIKE_USA2004 (Jul 28, 2008)

BUENAS FOTOS, ESPERAMOS QUE VUELVAS PRONTO...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheveres fotos, ojala te hayas divertido en la ciudad.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenísimas, no tendrás más?


----------



## vitucho21 (Nov 4, 2007)

Muy bonitas tus fotos, gracias por subirlas:banana:, esperamos las de huanchaco y chan chan :lol:

espero q la hayas pasado bien en Trujillo :cheers:.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

que lindas fotos ... Gracias, que bueno que te gusto la ciudad  eres siempre bienvenido.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy buenas fotos! El centro de Trujillo es una joya.


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

...me gustó el farol de la décima foto.

Muy colorinche para mi gusto, pero si a Uds. les gusta bien por ello.


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hermosa la ciudad, con sus típicas casonas coloridas, una belleza.


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

alguna vez estuve por ahi ....lo unico que no me gusto fue la calor excesiva... pero si es muy lindo el lugar


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

es solo cosa de acostumbrarse con lo del color , pero a mi si me gusta.

lo que no me gusta es que las fotos son muy pequeñas , no todo el mundo tiene una pantalla de 800x600 o 1024x768 es mas ya son muy pocos los que los usan..

saludos y chevere las fotos...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenísimo, siempre me encantó el centro de Trujillo.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Que lindo se ve Trujillo..buenas fotos!!..*


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Me gustaron sus casonas,están bien conservadas.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Belleza hasta para exportar, las imagenes hablan por si solas, Trujimix es lo máximo.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

San Lázaro said:


> ...*me gustó el farol de la décima foto.*
> 
> Muy colorinche para mi gusto, pero si a Uds. les gusta bien por ello.


Sip... ^^

Cha male cuando conoceré Trujillo :gaah:.... quiero conocer el norte desde hace tiempo... lo primero que haría sería pasearme por el bello centro histórico de Trux.

Bonito thread :hi:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buenas fotos, el cielo azul yuda mucho, y las casonas con los colores muy vivos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sì, más fotos por favor.


----------



## dldzoids (Apr 2, 2007)

Asu!! Que buenas las fotos! Estan para postal!!


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Trujillo arquelógico*

Muchas gracias nuevamente por los comentarios. Ahora pondré unas fotos de las huacas del Sol y de la Luna y de Chan Chan, me faltó tiempo esta vez para ir al Brujo, con las ganas que tenía de ver el nuevo museo. 

Huaca de la Luna


















Huaca del Sol



























Chan Chan (Palacio Tschudi)








































































La próxima prometo poner fotos de Huanchaco.

Saludos.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Una ciudad llena de historia.

¡Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Excelentes tus fotos Paimei, que bien se ven estas huacas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Excelente!!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos, me gustan esos guardianes tallados en madera.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

muy chevere las fotos paimei  gracias por compartirlas


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

EL CIELO ES LO MAXIMO.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Te luciste con las últimas fotos, me encantaron, ya me toca nueva visita a las huacas que siempre tiene novedades....


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

Que lindo thread, preciosas fotos, claro, la ciudad ayuda; gracias por mostrar lo bello de esta tierra.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Huanchaco*

Y aquí algunas fotos de Huanchaco, un lindo día y un espléndido atardecer.




































































































Saludos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bellos atardeceres.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Bonitas fotos, se ve bien Huanchaco, chévere el atardecer.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, que bonitas fotos de huanchaco.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Geniales fotos!!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Maestro, que buenas fotos ! Lindo como has captado el aliento del balneario.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

que magico es huanchaco  gracias por las fotos paimei...


----------

